# First Greyhound Ambulance - San Diego



## SD7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone heard of this ambulance company in San Diego (specifically, Escondido)?

Firstgreyhound.com/

They are listed as a valid agency by San Diego County, but I was wondering if anyone had more information on them? They are hiring.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2012)

Never Heard, and lame name!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 16, 2012)

From what I've heard they are very new. I've seen one of their rigs around. I'd be cautious of a company that names itself so similarly to a bussing company, probably cares more about moolah than patients, though that seems to be a common trend in San Diego

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShotMedic (Feb 17, 2012)

i heard there from La area or something. Ive only seen one of their rigs around looks a little weathered...


----------



## SD7 (Feb 17, 2012)

They seem pretty small. Their offices double as a wood/metal working workshop. After some research I figured out that the owners of ideldesigns.com own First Greyhound Ambulance ...


----------



## ShotMedic (Feb 17, 2012)

If your looking for a job i hear Care and Express ambulance are hiring.


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 17, 2012)

ShotMedic said:


> If your looking for a job i hear Care and Express ambulance are hiring.



Where did you hear from? (I'm looking as well)


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wiggle said:


> Where did you hear from? (I'm looking as well)



Not to answer for him but I interviewed with express a few weeks ago, (didn't take the job)  so they may still be hiring

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShotMedic (Feb 17, 2012)

It was posted on EMSTAs Facebook page. I would also recommend going to EMSTAs pre-employment work shops check out their website


----------



## Monkey (Feb 18, 2012)

Care is probably ramping up staff due to them taking the San Diego Kaiser contract over all to themselves in April, no more sharing I hear.   If you're not very well self diciplined, don't waste your time with Care, you'll be miserable.

Express is under a "re-transformation", regrowing what was lost with new management from what i've been hearing.  Might be a good place to be if you're lookin to grow with a company.


----------



## SD EMT OPS (Feb 21, 2012)

CARE is hiring see thread in EMT employment section.


----------



## Eeyore (Mar 15, 2012)

Monkey said:


> Care is probably ramping up staff due to them taking the San Diego Kaiser contract over all to themselves in April, no more sharing I hear.   If you're not very well self diciplined, don't waste your time with Care, you'll be miserable.
> 
> Express is under a "re-transformation", regrowing what was lost with new management from what i've been hearing.  Might be a good place to be if you're lookin to grow with a company.



Care did resign the Kaiser contract and they are number 1, however there are two other companies that get their overflow.

Express is what I heard, on the way out. They really aren't looking too good. A buddy of mine works there and hates it. But he's only there to get experience to go to R/M. They're making "changes" but he says not for the better.


----------

